# احدث الاغانى للعدرا



## الامير الحزين (16 أكتوبر 2008)

فى الصعيد والارايف تنتشر هذة النوعية من الترانيم البسيطة التى لاقت نجاح كبير جدا فى تقبل الشعب لها واقبال كبير على بيع الشرايط مش فى الصعيد بس بالعكس انتشرت انتشار كبير فى باقى المدن الوجة بحرى مارايك فى هذة الترانيم موافق على استمرار هذة الترانيم ام ترفض الفكرة اساسا ترتيب الترانيم كمايلى 1ياجنينة وطرحت فل 2 متبكيش عليا ياامى 3 مع السلامةياغالية 4 عليها حمامة 5 رشو الورد ياصبايا 6 رفرف حمامك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/58873146/eafe39e3/track01.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/58873308/6aae058e/track02.html 

http://www.4shared.com/file/58873637/d7f78937/track03.html 

http://www.4shared.com/file/58873909/103eb0ce/track04.html 

http://www.4shared.com/file/58874186/db9c4e56/track05.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/58874341/eac94097/track06.html


----------



## marianbasem (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اغانى حلوة ولكن لى تعليق ترانيم العدرا احلى:mus25:


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

marianbasem قال:


> اغانى حلوة ولكن لى تعليق ترانيم العدرا احلى:mus25:



شكرا  على ردكmarianbasem


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا  جزيلا
الرب يبارك  ثمرة  خدمتك

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك


----------



## waseem_elking (19 أكتوبر 2008)

[اغانى 100/100 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومستنيين المزيد حقيقى اغانى حلوة
:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مستحرماها طبعا الحجات دي​ 
مش حاسة اني بسمع ترنيمة دي اغنية​ 
واعتقد سمعت ان البابا رفض الموضوع دا​ 
:smi411:​


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا  جزيلا
> الرب يبارك  ثمرة  خدمتك
> 
> سلام ونعمة المسيح معك



الف شكرا  على ردك


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

waseem_elking قال:


> [اغانى 100/100 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومستنيين المزيد حقيقى اغانى حلوة
> :


الف شكرا على ردك


----------



## الامير الحزين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا مستحرماها طبعا الحجات دي​
> مش حاسة اني بسمع ترنيمة دي اغنية​
> واعتقد سمعت ان البابا رفض الموضوع دا​
> :smi411:​



الف شكرا على ردك  يافراشة  ودا رايك وانتى حرة فى رايك  وفعلا البابا مانع هذة الترانيم  بس انا حبيت اعرضها عليكم فى المنتدى واسمع رايكم  ولكن فى ناس كتيرة بتحب تسمعها وانا شخصيا مش بحبها مع ان المنتج صديق شخصى والمرنم صديق عزيز لكن الترانيم دى لاقت نجاح للاسف


----------



## الامير الحزين (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على كل اللى حملوا الترانيم وتركوا ردود واللى حملوا ولم يتركوا ردود  ربنا يسامحهم


----------



## ممدوح راتب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيرا على العمل الجديد  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ممدوح راتب قال:


> شكرا جزيرا على العمل الجديد  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



الف شكرا على ردك الجميل  ممدوح راتب  ودايما تشاركنا فى مواضيع


----------



## ممدوح راتب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الشريط الجميل        الرجاء تنزلنا ترانيم تانى


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ممدوح راتب قال:


> شكرا على الشريط الجميل        الرجاء تنزلنا ترانيم تانى



شكرا على ردك وشكرا على متابعة مواضيعى  ممدوح راتب  الف شكرا ليك


----------



## الامير الحزين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فين الردود


----------



## georje71 (30 يونيو 2009)

*ـرانيم حلوة و مميزة خاصة ترنيمة يا جنينة و طرحت .الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marsil2007 (2 يوليو 2009)

جميلة قوي الترانيم دي


----------



## +pepo+ (2 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى يا امير على الترنيم ​


----------



## ماريتا (2 يوليو 2009)

_*هى لذيذة بس انا كمان بصراحة مستحرماها جدا*_
_*والى اعرفة ان الترانيم المفروض دى حاجة روحية يعنى تتقال فى اتضاع *_
_*ميرسى كتيييييييييير امير*_
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك*_​


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 يوليو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _*هى لذيذة بس انا كمان بصراحة مستحرماها جدا*_
> _*والى اعرفة ان الترانيم المفروض دى حاجة روحية يعنى تتقال فى اتضاع *_
> _*ميرسى كتيييييييييير امير*_
> _*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك*_​



شكرا على مرورك 
وانا اتفق معاكى​


----------



## شنوده شهدي (22 يوليو 2009)

اولا شكرا على لشريط ولكن لى راي انه كل الاشياء تحل وليست كل الاشياء توافق كل مستوى روحى له وضع معين ولكن هذه الترانيم او الاغانى الروحيه تصلح لجزب النفوس التى تحب سماع الاغانى العالميه فتسمع وتتقرب الى المعرفه ويا احبابى ان المسيحيه هى افراح وسعاده فمدام الكلمات ليس فيها اخطاء او خدش بالحياء العامه فانا افضلها للشباب افضل من اغاني العالم فهى افضل من كلمات الاغانى الهابطه التى نسمعها فى كافه المحطات التلفزيونيه واسف على الاطاله شكرا لكم


----------

